# Just got my first TT



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi,

I'm Neil from Kent and I'm the proud owner of TT51ABC now. I bought my silver 2001 225 coupe with Quattro Sport wheels 10 days ago and its the best thing I've ever bought....Well closely followed by the £325 relieved from my wallet yesterday by Morgan from Vagcheck who tinkered with my new found toy for nearly four hours and a remap later made my smile twice as big.

Oh happy days

:roll: :roll: :roll:

Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my new toy the day after I bought it and before the covert antics of Vagcheck :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , nice car 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi Neil,

Pleasure to meet you, & I am really pleased you are happy with our service & product.

Thank you for your feedback.

Kind regards
Morgan


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Morgan,

The car is going well, Ive put a new thermostat in and it now runs up to temperature. Hopefully I'll be using a little less V-Power per mile now.

Once again

BIG THANKYOU

Neil


----------

